# guide for parsing mdx queries in php



## abhijeet2021 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi

we got a MS SSAS server and a report portal called cubes installed in office. Now i do know to generate mdx queries but not sure how to connect and what steps need to be performed so that i can use mdx queries in php scripts same as i use normal queries. Some guidance is kindly advisable. Also how to get ssas login details(My novice MS Db System Admin does not know it and i have to spoon feed him since he is always busy) and what steps he or me need to perform to get our project starting.

any help on this would be appreciated.


----------

